# Seeking knitters from the Greater Cincinnati, Ohio Area



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Earlier this year, I saw a notice for group meets for knitters in Ohio. The ball never started rolling, so I'm looking to find other knitters in the Greater Cinti area that are interested in knitting together. If I can find us, then between all of us we may be able to figure out the hows and wheres and whens.

If I know you are out there, then I will try to figure out the rest. Of course, some of you may already be more knowledgable on where to do these meets.

In homes, in libraries, at a coffee shop, at a local knit shop- the sky is the limit. If it's nice days, why not at a park. It's easy to do a mob stop at a place like Sharon Woods, Winton woods, or wherever.

I'm thinking we can bring our knitting and maybe a picnic lunch. Someplace handicap accessible or eventually splinter groups that just want to go to eachy other's homes- typical stitch -n-bitch style.

Feel free to post here or to PM me.

Lisa (also known as PiggiesMom)


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm here in Colerain. Parks are fun.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Now we are two! Hopefully we find some more.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I know they are out there, I think I can hear their needles clicking.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, could that be the marbles in my head rolling around?


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Now, let's hope the marbles rolling and the needles clicking don't upset the wildlife. ;-)


----------



## Patchwork Lady (Jul 16, 2012)

I am in Fairfield
I have a group at my church called Threads of Comfort and Prayers and we meet once a month...but I would love to meet others and maybe be involved elsewhere.


----------



## 11646 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wish I was closer . I would love to find a kitting group 
but am near Portsmouth.....too far from you... :0(


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

PiggiesMom said:


> Earlier this year, I saw a notice for group meets for knitters in Ohio. The ball never started rolling, so I'm looking to find other knitters in the Greater Cinti area that are interested in knitting together. If I can find us, then between all of us we may be able to figure out the hows and wheres and whens.
> 
> If I know you are out there, then I will try to figure out the rest. Of course, some of you may already be more knowledgable on where to do these meets.
> 
> ...


Lisa, I just moved from the Greater Cincinnati area last March. I lived in West Chester. The West Chester branch of the Middletown library, located at Union Center, had started a knitting group and a crochet group that met once a month in the evening.

The Sharonville branch of Hamilton County Library at one time (several years ago) had a knitting and crochet group meeting in their community room. So they may be willing to let a knitting group meet there.

In West Chester--The Senior Center and Faith Community United Methodist Church had knitting groups for members.

Main Street Yarns in Mason is a great yarn shop with classes and times scheduled when you can sit and knit.


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello Lisa,

I live in Cincinnati, Ohio. Would love to join a group and get to do what I love with meeting new friends.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Yesterday i posted to Craigslist and a fellow knitter wrote that there is a list of knitting groups on Ravelry. I'm going to work on formulating a list of where these groups meet. I am also going to see about getting a space in a local park that wouldn't have a problem with knit-ins. if we reserve a place, there is usuallya charge, but most places that have a shelter have a lane with more shelters. I'm figuring if we didn't see a group of knitters at adesignated spot, we'd be able to figure the move was up (or down) the way.;-)


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

Main Street Yarn in Mason is an awesome knitting place...every day you can find people to just sit and knit with....Plus there are several clubs and more formal groups you can join... As for a public place to gather and knit, most of the Paneras are very accommodatingand available for any time.. As long as you all purchase something to eat of drink, which is fair. A park sounds interesting and both Sharon and Winton Woods have some lovely locations, but in hot or humid weather knitting out of doors isnt very appealing to me..Keep us Cincinnati knitters posted...


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Mimi Cora said:


> Main Street Yarn in Mason is an awesome knitting place...every day you can find people to just sit and knit with....Plus there are several clubs and more formal groups you can join... As for a public place to gather and knit, most of the Paneras are very accommodatingand available for any time.. As long as you all purchase something to eat of drink, which is fair. A park sounds interesting and both Sharon and Winton Woods have some lovely locations, but in hot or humid weather knitting out of doors isnt very appealing to me..Keep us Cincinnati knitters posted...


The Sharonville Library and West Chester Library did not charge in the past for a knitting group to meet in their community room.


----------



## crochettoday (Feb 18, 2013)

I belong to the Southwest Ohio Crochet Guild. We meet the second Tuesday of each month in Loveland, Ohio. Right now we are meeting at the Blackhorse Run Clubhouse. You can vist our website for directions. Crocheters and Knitters invited. Majority is crocheters but most can do both.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

if it's a crochet group, won't i be a third wheel of sorts? ;-);-);-);-);-)


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

PiggiesMom said:


> if it's a crochet group, won't i be a third wheel of sorts? ;-);-);-);-);-)


Don't think so. Lots of us do both.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

When I was in Alaska, we had a weekly stitchnbitch. One of the ladies did paper cutting. Another didn't do any crafts at all- but I told her if she felt left out, I'd give her a needle and she could poke the couch with it.


----------



## crochettoday (Feb 18, 2013)

Not at all. Most crochet and knit. Some knit better than they crochet and crochet better than knit (me being one of those). We welcome both. Maybe you would like to learn crochet and if you already crochet you could learn some new techniques. I am trying to improve my knitting skills.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I have crocheted in the past. made a granny square scarf when I was a little girl, back when my mom and grandma taught me to knit and crochet. The crochet skills have served me well in repairing my knit sweaters (store bought) and it's what I do to fix missed knitted stitches. I think I need to get off this couch and look you all up!


----------



## crochettoday (Feb 18, 2013)

We have a website. Just Google Southwest Ohio Crochet Guild.


----------



## SallyBC (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd be interested in getting together outside of a shop. I've found that most shops want you to knit using yarn you've purchased there when they have knitting time. 

As mentioned by someone else in this thread, the Panera's are good places to gather - some have a community room for which there is no charge.

I'm in Butler County in Liberty Township, nearer Hamilton than Mason.

SallyBC


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I best find a spot! worse case scenario- If I'm all alone, I'll still have my kniiting and my tablet for music. Time to clean out a saddle bag so I can stuff this curtain in it.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

sorry, folks, I have been ill the past week, too sick to knit even, so I haven't looked into anything this week. I maybe down for a bit,but I'll get back on that horse, soon.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hope you're feeling better. For any of us to not feel up to knitting (or crocheting) we have to be sick!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't I know it!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Knitters... I just found this link, http://knitting.meetup.com/cities/us/oh/cincinnati/

Several groups.

Sorry I wasn't do much on this. I just went through about five weeks of feeling icky. Yes, I could post, but doing any actual work just wasn't happening. I'm back to feeling like me- so we'll see if I can get things happening.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

All right my fellow knitters, I have an idea.

Who wants to start this Cincinnati group off right by doing a World Wide Knit in Public thing at Sharon Woods next week?

World Wide Knit in Public week starts the 8th, continuing through the 16th. If you know where folks are already meeting, please let the rest of us know. 

Thanks!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Update: I went on the site Meetups. There are several knitting groups listed there. Tonight I went to the Fiber Arts Stitch and Bitch. Not many of us there this week, but it is in a beautiful facility at Beans and Grapes Coffee and Wine House, 6200 Montgomry Road in Pleasant Ridge. it meets on Tuesdays from 6:30 to 8:30. It is a new community not-for-profit that has only been in business for eight months. Tonight, while the little knitting group was there, there were three other groups meeting- Alex says it was unusually busy for a Tuesday night, but one of the groups is a monthly (not the Fiber Arts group).

Because it is a Meet and Greet house (several rooms for different meetings), I would love to see this place make it. It is so nice to have somewhere to go that has as it's main purpose being a place to gather- without just trying to make big bucks.

http://www.meetup.com/Needles-and-Hooks-Fiber-Arts-Meet-Up/events/121741882/


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Update: I went on the site Meetups. There are several knitting groups listed there. Tonight I went to the Fiber Arts Stitch and Bitch. Not many of us there this week, but it is in a beautiful facility at Beans and Grapes Coffee and Wine House, 6200 Montgomry Road in Pleasant Ridge. it meets on Tuesdays from 6:30 to 8:30. It is a new community not-for-profit that has only been in business for eight months. Tonight, while the little knitting group was there, there were three other groups meeting- Alex says it was unusually busy for a Tuesday night, but one of the groups is a monthly (not the Fiber Arts group).

Because it is a Meet and Greet house (several rooms for different meetings), I would love to see this place make it. It is so nice to have somewhere to go that has as it's main purpose being a place to gather- without just trying to make big bucks.

http://www.meetup.com/Needles-and-Hooks-Fiber-Arts-Meet-Up/events/121741882/


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Update: 2018

Talk about a time warp!

The knitting group Needles and Hooks no longer exists. But I started a new group three or four years ago. It's called The Occasionally Knotty. We meet in Reading, Ohio on the corner of Reading and North Street, next to Reading Garden and Feed Mill. Sometimes there are only two of us: other times closer to 11. Our Meetup group says there are over 400 of us. (I am thinking Meetups are a bit screwed up.)

So, if you want to join us, it's on Tuesday evenings from 6:00 to 9:00. http://www.meetup.com/Occasionally-Knotty-Knitting-Crochet-and-Needles-Things/


----------

